# Sheba's new ramp



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Last weekend BF and I built a ramp for Sheba. She has been really struggling lately, the bad days are starting to outnumber the good.

What is this???









It looks scarey


















Whew! Made it!









I think I can...I think I can..


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I love it! Thanks for all the work you put into that.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nice ramp! Glad she's using it! Sorry to hear she's having such a hard time though.









When Basu was older and hurt his knee we bought him a ramp because he couldn't make it up the 3 steps onto the deck. We tried everything -- treats, toys, etc. but he absolutely wouldn't use it. Meanwhile Chama was running up and down the ramp in order to get her food rewards.







Finally Basu dragged himself up the steps on his own just to show us he didn't need the ramp. We ended up returning the ramp because he made it clear that he didn't want it.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Oooohh - I love the ramp. I'm starting to make one for my guys with a couple of old 12x6x2's I have. I was going to lay plywood across then nail cross planks - I think your rubber mats are a MUCH better idea. I'll be off to Lowes tomorrow to investigate further. Do you mind if I ask how you attached them to the ramp?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to see she's taking to the ramp rather quickly.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

What nice, long ramp! Sheba is very grateful, I'm sure.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks. It was a labor of love.

Joanne, it was actually pretty easy to make. We got a piece of 1/2 inch sheathing plywood for $18 from HD and they cut it to the width needed. I painted it and the the 8' 2X4s with some leftover exterior paint so it has some weather protection, then BF screwed the plywood to the 2X4s. The only place I have found those 3x3 rubber pads is HD. They are the most expensive part of the ramp, $20 each. He just screwed the rubber pads to the plywood. They interlock each other so the bottom one didn't even need to be screwed in. 

It took some doing to get her to go up and down the ramp, this little guy who really needs to have more fear helped alot with the down - there is no other way down.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great ramp!

Sorry to hear her bad days are outnumbering her good.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

She's gone downhill rather quickly, I feel bad that I didn't have the ramp in place a couple of weeks ago. She just ran down it and her back legs got crossed on the way down. It was like she bunny hopped down. Her back legs have been crossing more frequently lately and then she falls.

She has an appt with the head vet of the hospital tomorrow night. She is a very stoic dog and while I don't think she is in pain, if my vet finds that she is then I'll most likely have her put down.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ's legs will cross - that's how I know she needs to visit the chiropractor. It really helps with that.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is a beautiful ramp-for a beautiful girl! 

I figure instead of looking up those links again:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1156063&page=1#Post1156063

Check out the Wolfhound lady's information on pain-it's a three part series. Cornell link in there too. 

And I don't know if it works well in all dogs but I saw an enormous improvement in hind end stability in Kramer after he "got loaded" with Adequan. He had what I would consider better structure for moving than some GSDs, so that probably also helped (compact, shorter back, straight sturdy legs). That's just my theory-so don't think I am right!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for the links Jean. 

Because of Sheba's issues, she is not a candidate for acupuncture. Nor is she a candidate for any procedure that requires many trips to a vet. This has nothing to do with the cost, it is a matter of how stressed she gets. I have managed her issues for 8 years and tried to do the best I could for her. Part of that is knowing the reality of what she and I can deal with. 

She has been on Rimadyl which helped in the past, but doesn't appear to be doing anything now. I will talk to my vet about Adequan or any other pain medication that we can try, but I think it is past that. Today was a good day, but tonight was a bad night for her. And the bad days are getting too frequent.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nina,

I'm so sorry. I understand completely what you're going through. I'm sure you've given Sheba the absolute best care and quality of life that she could have. My thoughts are with you in the upcoming days--I think you should just let her do whatever makes her happy right now. And feed her lots of treats.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Ruth.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Beautiful ramp and dog much nicer than the 4x8 sheet of plywood I had on the front steps for two years.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheba is gone. The vets office was very busy tonight and Sheba was having such a hard time. We had her outside for most of the wait, but she wouldn't rest and was very aggitated. By the time my vet saw her, she could only stand if I was holding her up by her harness. I had been suspecting DM and my vet also did by examination. She has been knucking and crossing her back legs and after short walks in the yard she would be almost on her knees. In the last few weeks she had also started becoming bowel incontinent. The options available for her were slim and the inevitable was slapping me in the face. I couldn't put her through that again just for a month or two. So I took my vets advice and had her put down. 

My heart is breaking. I tried to be the best mom I could over these last eight years and I hope that she understands that I did it for her. 

I'm sorry Sheba. I love you and I miss you so much.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Nina, I am very sorry to hear that Sheba is gone. You did such a wonferful thing for her by building the ramp and she probably really appreciated it and could feel your excitement about it as I did reading your op. 

Sounds to me like you did all you could for your beautiful girl


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nina, 

I am so sorry to hear about Sheba. Please know that you gave her a wonderful life and a final gift, even though I know it doesn't feel that way now. 

Take good care. I understand all too well what you're going through right now.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss of Sheba.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Nina I am so sorry for your having to let Sheba go, and I know what you have been dealing with. 

Except for the incontinence part, my Naomi is experiencing the same physical difficulties.
She too has a ramp (not quite as nice as yours) and it helps somewhat, but the legs cross and she bunny hops to the end, to sometimes falls. 
Her legs sink if she stands for any length of time.
She has the Web Master harness on all the time and it helps.

Reading of your struggles and the care you have given to Sheba has helped me in dealing with our frustrations.

If only they could live forever, and not grow oldy.
As they are so dependent on us, and we (or at least some of us) take that so seriously.
When faced with the end of all we can do-Nina take comfort in knowing you did your darnedest to give Sheba what she needed and with love.








You will be in my thoughts and prayers, and especially that you will find some peace in knowing you loved Sheba not only with hugs, 
but did all you could to keep her comfortable and stress free.

I'm sure if she could tell you, Sheba would say -
"Thanks Mom for all your love and all you those things you did for me!" 
******************














******************


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sheba had a great home for eight years. Thanks for giving her so much.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nina,

I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling from the loss of Sheba. Sheba knows that you did the best for her. Not all dogs have options that will help keep them here with us longer. Your love for Sheba was very evident. The ramp was just one little example, it is a splendid ramp and it did help her for a day or two.

Run free of pain pretty Sheba.

Val


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you all. Koog, I'm so sorry that you and Naomi are going through that. It is heartbreaking to see how crippled they can become. I had hoped that by using the ramp she would be able to get around better, but I guess it wasn't to be. I'll be contacting local rescues to see if they could use the ramp and her harness.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh no, Nina I am so sorry. Sheba was a very grand and regal looking lady. RIP, sweet Sheba.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here is ninhar's tribute to Sheba:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss and know what you must be feeling although I know I mentioned it in another thread.







I am so glad that you were such a caring doggy mom and built that nice ramp, which I should really do for my own dog. Many prayers your way.


----------

